# Spiral duct prep & paint



## massjk

Hello all,

I have new spiral to paint but only have experience with recoats. Planning on spraying on the ground and spraying the final on the duct and ceiling after installation. Any advice on prep, primer and finish? I usually use SW and would like to hear of any products people have had good experience with. Thanks in advance, Its good to be part of the site and I look forward to checking it out more often than I have in the past.

Thanks,
jk


----------



## Rich

I've never painted new duct work that I can remember, but I suppose a good primer, maybe even industrial primer would be the key. SW has pro-cryl and sher-cryl. I've used them on a few different substrates and they are great primers. Finish paint is negotiable, the primer or first coat (if using an epoxy or dtm type coating) is most important :thumbsup:

now that you mention it...have you considered a dryfall of some sort? I've never ventured into that territory, but something like that may be perfect for this project.


----------



## Tmrrptr

SW has DTM product that should work fine... provided it has no oil film.
Call their rep and have him eyeball it.


----------



## OfficialPainter.com

The products will work fine, I always prime with a primer and finish it with Dryfall,
Also before I ever paint new duct work I take vinegar or mini's and completely wipe it down to remove the oils that are on it. We like to keep rinsing are rags and folding them and get new rags soon.


----------

